# Burton Grom binding. Adjust high back angle?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ur overthinking it...kids will adapt to anything, cause they don't know any better...the much more important thing at that age is that they are having fun. Don't worry about it...he will be getting gear that is adjustable soon enough.


----------



## Richard in Colorado (25 d ago)

That adjustment is to adjust for boot size, not forward lean on the highback. 
Burton Grom bindings do not offer a forward lean adjustment. We taped some closed-cell foam to the back of the highback to provide a bit more forward lean.
Despite the claims made by the previous post, mechanically, forward lean make it lots easier to quickly engage the heel edge, and to speed transition from heel to toe when connecting first turns. Adding a bit more forward lean can boost both performance and fun for kids on the slopes.


----------

